# Fuel/water separator



## 904Kevin (Jan 2, 2021)

I run a 35hp Johnson on my gheenoe classic. I keep the fuel tank in the garage until I'm ready to go out. Would a fuel/ water separator/filter be overkill? I've got a coarse filter between the bulb and the tank and another filter right before the fuel pump.
TIA


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

not at all, I’d recommend it.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

What’s the most recommended one?


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I also recommend one. Cheap insurance against expensive repair bills. Like anything else, you get what you pay for. The most important thing is to check/change the filter at appropriate intervals. They all work well when new.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

When you find the right filter, make sure to
Mount it near your motor and most important put it where you can see it at a glance and it’s easy to access…


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Get a Racor Fuel/Water Separator with the clear bowl.


----------



## 904Kevin (Jan 2, 2021)

All good advice. Many thanks.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

there is a small unit w/ a clear bowl..... i think it is by unikas...used on tohotsu which is great and small

this one

Tohatsu 99999UF10K - UNIKAS UF-10 WATER/FUEL SEPARATOR | Boats.net


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'd spring the extra bucks and get a stainless steel housing.


----------



## Lkillinger (May 15, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> Get a Racor Fuel/Water Separator with the clear bowl.


This. And close to the engine in a place where you can see it and get to it. It has a drain at the bottom that you can open to drain a bit out, so clearance beneath to do that is good. Also- mark the filter with a sharpie with the date you change it, and carrying an extra is never a bad idea.


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> there is a small unit w/ a clear bowl..... i think it is by unikas...used on tohotsu which is great and small
> 
> this one
> 
> ...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes.I had it on my SUV w/ a 40 etec for 3-5 yrs worked great


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you. Just what I’ve been looking for.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Anyone know the overall height of the Unikas ?


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Looked to be about 8 inches once I went to the actual photo. That’s bigger than I’d hoped.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Moeller ClearSite with the aluminum housing. Do not get the composite housing.


----------



## Yeticrusher01 (Nov 16, 2021)

Don't do what I did and put it some place you can't access it easy haha


----------



## Slacker (Oct 7, 2016)

Yeticrusher01 said:


> Don't do what I did and put it some place you can't access it easy haha


Or what Chittum did in my boat—jam it in the most remote corner of my rear compartment. Real genius.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

well I made sure that I have enough slack in the fuel hoses where I can detach the entire filter and housing and pull it out where I can easily install a new filter properly and put the entire assembly back in place..


----------

